# Международное сообщество цифровых электронных аккордеонов IDEAS



## kep (28 Май 2018)

Информация и документы о новом онлайновом сообществе IDEAS.
International Digital Electronic Accordion Society (IDEAS) - Международное общество цифровых электронных аккордеонов.
По английски IDEAS - ИДЕИ, в документах встречается эта игра слов, [я буду отмечать такие места заглавными буквами].


----------



## kep (28 Май 2018)

*Миссия*

Наша цель - впервые предоставить всеобъемлющую глобальную систему поддержки для поклонников цифрового аккордеона всех форм, марок и моделей, а также периферийного оборудования. 
Мы приветствуем музыку, искусство и технологии инструмента и его многочисленные возможности. Музыканты, которые его выбирают, соглашаются с тем, что нужен дополнительный уровень техники и знаний, сверх обычной техники игры, чтобы иметь возможность реализовать свою музыку, искусство и удовлетворение от инструмента. 
До сих пор было очень мало единых мест, где вы могли бы чувствовать себя как дома, чтобы исследовать, расти и делиться музыкальными целями. До сих пор…


----------



## kep (28 Май 2018)

*Общество IDEAS*

Мы считаем, что это изменение парадигмы аккордеонных организаций. IDEAS предназначен для каждого из нас - ОБЩЕСТВО, сформированное для настоящих и потенциальных владельцев, которые хотят играть [на] и любить свой электронный аккордеон; у которых есть не только глубокое любопытство, но и страсть, чтобы исследовать все, что с ним связано. 
Наш девиз «Приходите такие, какие вы есть» направлен на то, чтобы сделать ОБЩЕСТВО максимально приветливым и демократичным. Здесь нет отметок или искусственных уровней. Какими бы ни были ваши навыки или опыт, вы разделяете общую любовь и общую цель, и вас принимают здесь целиком и полностью. 
Никто никого не судит - просто поделитесь тем, что у вас есть, возьмите и получите все, что вам нужно, от и до. 
Идеалистизм? Возможно, но даже просто становясь членом IDEAS вы делаете первый шаг в поддержку концепции.


----------



## kep (28 Май 2018)

*Группа на Facebook: IDEAS
*
Это основной форум для онлайн-общения и обмена ИДЕЯМИ с помощью более широкого круга участников Facebook. 
Делитесь идеями, творениями, вопросами, знаниями, предстоящими концертами и событиями. 
Получайте ответы, заводите друзей и союзников. IDEAS - это мгновенное онлайновое общение для наших общих целей. 
Присоединиться просто - в Facebook сделайте поиск «GR8 IDEAS» [игра слов: сокращение GR8 означает great - великие, замечательные, то есть замечательные ИДЕИ]


----------



## kep (28 Май 2018)

*Симпозиум*

Возможно, самое интересное, где все это объединяется - ежегодное невероятное музыкальное событие в области образования и обмена знаниями в течение 5 полных дней, когда почти каждый час бодрствования будет сосредоточен на потребностях и желаниях цифрового аккордеониста. 
Участники могут выбирать из множества углубленных семинаров или обычных лекций, которые могут продолжаться все время симпозиума. В зависимости от ваших индивидуальных потребностей и ожиданий, будут частные уроки и группы, которые помогут вам максимально использовать свой инструмент в каком бы стиле вы не играли. 
Ежедневные концерты и совместная работа с лучшими в мире музыкантами! Темы динамичны и открыты для обсуждения в Обществе по мере формирования учебной программы. Смотрите Facebook IDEAS для более подробного описания программы и преподавателей. Будут рассмотрены все способы программирования, записи и воспроизведения.
Первый СИМПОЗИУМ запланирован на 23-27 октября 2018 года на впечатляющем Avalon Inn &amp; Resort в Уоррен (Огайо). Отличные еда, номера, учебные и служебные помещения. Огромное количество удобств, включая бассейны мирового класса, клубы здоровья, курорты, гольф, закрытые теннис-корты и другой спорт. Веселье, музыка, учеба!
Руководсто ИДЕИ постоянно развивается для удовлетворения потребностей Общества и СИМПОЗИУМА и будет периодически встречаться, чтобы быть уверенным, что предлагаемое включает в себя самые современные и наиболее полные материалы и наиболее продуктивных преподавателей для обучения им.


----------



## kep (28 Май 2018)

Со-директора IDEAS: 
*
Michael Soloway (слева):*
Майкл - известный косметический дантист, который практиковал в Манхэттене и преподавал свои концепции во всем мире. В то же время он наслаждался городом, играя джаз на пианино, которое всегда было его основным инструментом. Не так давно, желая инструмент на своем паруснике, по рекомендации друга, профессионального аккордеониста, он купил свой первый акустический аккордеон. Это была любовь с первого взгляда. 
Будучи клавишным аккордеонистом, он был вовлечен в мир аккордеонов Роланд и начал изучать все их новые возможности. Джо Натоли глубоко вовлек его в программирование оркестровок, которые он слышал, и теперь Майкл работает с моделями 4x, 7x и 8x. 
Играя, выступая и преподавая, он также ежегодно открывает Кинофестиваль в Квинсе, благодаря которому он реализует страсть к оркестровым темам из фильмам в своих представлениях.

*Joe Natoli (справа):*
Играя на аккордеоне с 7 лет, Джо выиграл конкурс National Virtuoso AAA в 1972 году в возрасте 18 лет, а затем в том же году занял 1-е место на престижном соревновании по аккордеоне Coupe Mondiale в Каракасе, Венесуэла. Сравнительно недавно Джо выиграл первый в США конкурс Roland V-Accordion в 2008 году и впоследствии влюбился в цифровые инструменты, войдя своим уникальным путем в огромную музыкальную вселенную, предоставленную исполнителям. 
Джо также является плодовитым композитором и аранжировщиком во всех музыкальных стилях и жанрах и выпустил полностью цифровой диск под названием «Waltz for Ron», который включает в себя множество оригинальных композиций, оркестровок и аранжировок полностью использующих возможности цифрового аккордеона.


----------

